# New Georgia Blue Cat Record



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Apparently caught this past week. Guy was fishing all by himself. Very nice fish!

http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?S=11935145&promo1


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice fish....

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

man, that fish is a toad!!! short and fat, thanks, now Ill be dreaming about more then things like cutting the grass, sweating all day and even yardwork, those all sound good right now, this snow is total BS!!!

Salmonid


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That fish is a horse!
I wouldn't mess with the guy holding it in the picture. At arms length and the fish was 80 pounds!










I have handled a blue that size and was quite worried it would flop and take us both out of the boat


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you would think Georgia would have something bigger on the record books. a BIG fish nonetheless. 

that fish looks deader than door nail. i bet lot of delicious bluecat steaks came from that beast!


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

That fish came out of that cooler...... He's using both hands.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Article said he gave it to the DNR and they are going to have it mounted and displayed at one of their facilities.


----------

